# This might be a stupid question but.....



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

My father-in-law offered us his couch. He doesn't smoke, but his now ex-gf of the whole last year did, but not all the time in his house. It would be going into the room Doopty lives in. I know for a fact she will play on it. Is it safe for her for us to take this couch? Am I being crazy to consider that it might not be safe? Is there a safe way to clean it if need be? Please let me know guys! I have until Saturday to decide if we want it or not. THANKS! =D


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I do not think that you are being ridiculous to consider this. You are being responsible. :thumbup:

Based on some quick research (Tobacco-smoke residue that lingers in furniture, curtains and house dust can still be harmful) and my own knowledge as a science teacher, I would say that if she did smoke in his house, you should not take the couch. If she never smoked while in the house, there may be a small risk in taking the couch but rather small. A good cleaning would likely take care of the majority of any substances transferred to the couch. To clean the couch, I would look up online how to clean it based on the fibers.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

It does help!! I spent a lot of time googling smoke residue, used, couch, budgies/birds in variously worded queries and wasn't finding any results I deemed worthy sources for either argument...which was why I started to think I might be being crazy over it. I know she smoked in the house at some point because there is a small burn hole on the side of it so that *****...it's basically new besides that and pretty darn comfy so hubby will be disappointed, Doopty first though...always and he'll agree cause she's his wittle pwincess lol. So thanks!


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Glad I could be of assistance! Bummer about the couch though...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You may be able to get it professionally cleaned, sometimes companies that clean carpet also clean furniture.


----------

